# UK: 7 men convicted of sex crimes against girls



## Vikrant (May 15, 2013)

...

"No one, let alone a child, should ever be exploited as these young victims were," she said. "The men who have been convicted have still failed to accept any responsibility for their crimes. They are nothing less than vicious sexual predators."

Prosecutors said seven of the men on trial were of Pakistani descent and two had family roots in North Africa. Other recent high profile cases, including one in Rochdale that involved a similar sex ring, have also involved Pakistani men convicted of abusing young white girls, in some cases sparking ethnic tensions and protests.

On Tuesday, Judge Peter Rook told the men that long prison sentences are "inevitable" because of the serious nature of the offenses.

...

UK: 7 men convicted of sex crimes against girls


----------



## Mr. H. (May 16, 2013)

Muslims?


----------



## editec (May 16, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> "No one, let alone a child, should ever be exploited as these young victims were," she said. "The men who have been convicted have still failed to accept any responsibility for their crimes. They are nothing less than vicious sexual predators."
> 
> ...



If the charges are true?

Burn the bastards at the stake at Highgate.

Seriously hanging them is just _too kind_.

I hate SLAVERS.  Death to them all.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Muslims?


Knew it was Musloids even BEFORE I came in here.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 16, 2013)

American Communist said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims?
> ...



Well that's something that can't be gleaned from the article. 
So I'm still wondering. But wouldn't be the least bit surprised.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Muslims?



Yep.  UK has a huge problem with Muslim sex rings.  It is much bigger than this  one report. Notice how they never say the word Muslim in the European news reports?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 16, 2013)

Is is well known that especially in England foreign scum is abusing native, white girls, while officials and social workers are playing it down. Some day we Europeans will send their ashes back to where they came from - in a package with those who supported them.


----------



## numan (May 16, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Is is well known that especially in England foreign scum is abusing native, white girls, while officials and social workers are playing it down. Some day we Europeans will send their ashes back to where they came from - in a package with those who supported them.


Oh, my, Bleipriester, and here I thought you might be a reasonable German!!

Well, scratch that illusion !!
.


----------



## Vikrant (May 16, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims?
> ...



I am surprised that they even mentioned their country of origin. Usually UK media just refers to them as Asians which causes confusion among UK natives.


----------



## RoadVirus (May 17, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Notice how they never say the word Muslim in the European news reports?



Because that would be racist!

The Euros like to pretend there isn't a problem with their failed "multiculturalism" experiment


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

numan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Is is well known that especially in England foreign scum is abusing native, white girls, while officials and social workers are playing it down. Some day we Europeans will send their ashes back to where they came from - in a package with those who supported them.
> ...


I am very tired of stupid judgements.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Muslims?



That's like saying every man in America is a Christian.  In any case, attacking women is not part of Islam, quite the contrary.  These men are sick sex criminals.  If they are affected by their culture, that is one thing.  They are not behaving like true Muslims any more than Ted Bundy was behaving like a true Christian.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims?
> ...


*The Oxford sex ring and the preachers who teach young Muslim men that white girls are cheap
*
*
In all these incidents, the abusers were Muslim men, and their targets were under-age white girls.*

*As so often in fearful, politically correct modern Britain, there is a craven unwillingness to face up to the reality that their actions are tied up with religion and race*
The Oxford sex ring and the preachers who teach young Muslim men that white girls are cheap | Mail Online


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

Where is the Nato, when those monsters maraud in our homes?






Take the gun and liberate yourself from the monsters introduced by your government. Once in action, get rid of your government in one go.





The monsters aren´t worth the few cents a bullet costs, but you do it for your families.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

It seems that the Europeans will never wake up as long as they celebrate their so called freedom and have full refrigerators and fuel tanks while suppress those who tell them to wake up.

I whish the monsters would come to get them instead of their children. My hate and abhorrence rises day by day while the country goes downhill. There is no hope and prospect.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2013)

numan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Is is well known that especially in England foreign scum is abusing native, white girls, while officials and social workers are playing it down. Some day we Europeans will send their ashes back to where they came from - in a package with those who supported them.
> ...


 Oh, come on now, numan. He's just blowing off hot steam. The guys pictured were animals, and the prison terms they are drawing were self-imposed by egregious behaviors unbefitting of gentlemen. 

Some societies place such animals on chains linked to immovable posts out in the open sun on summer days sans provisions. If they last from moon to moon, they are set free. The catch-22 is that they're usually gone in 3 days of that kind of airing. Such treatment ensures that the necessity of doing it is rare, as in once per generation, saving countless people the grief they would have done if there were no consequences to doing such things.

Some folk remedies seem rough to the civil of our society, but are hugely successful in preventing cultural perversities. It makes you wonder why we have to tax people up to their eyeballs to support two million scoundrels, and another couple of hundred thousand people who are innocent but were framed or wrongfully identified by human witnesses or the perpetrators themselves. A few years back, the state of Illinois found that 11% of the people on their death row did not do the crime for which they were accused. That's just the ones they could prove beyond a shadow of a doubt were innocent. We may not be as civil as we think in our self-assured little bubble America.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Aw, I'm so sorry, Bliepriester. Young women who are properly instructed in the etiquette of seeing men only in the presence of their trained and foreboding chaperones usually do not experience the provocation of rape.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Oh for God's sake, stop screaming.  I have lived safely and comfortably in three Islamic countries for a total of 6 years.  These men do not represent the values of Islam.  Most of the people who emigrate to first world countries are economic immigrants. They have no stake in conversion or assimilation. They are the poorest and most poorly educated people from their own homelands. They do not represent the educated middle class.  It's  like taking the poor and uneducated people out of American ghettos and shipping them off to another country.  They are going to behave as badly there as they do here.  But they do not represent the vast majority of Americans, and you would resent it if everyone assumed they did.

Most of these people are very religious, in a fundamental, single minded way. They are either not intelligent or not educated.  They have no world view.  These men are not adhering to Islamic values, which is that women are not to be raped.  Women are to be valued and not molested.  They don't accept or understand the freedom with which modern Western women behave, so they don't treat them like they would treat a traditonal Muslim woman. 

If you were to educate yourself about it, you would understand it better; but you are really no better than they are in the sense that you choose to remain ignorant.

I would like to know how these guys are any worse than Ariel Castro, and he is a Christian.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry, Bliepriester. Young women who are properly instructed in the etiquette of seeing men only in the presence of their trained and foreboding chaperones usually do not experience the provocation of rape.


No need to be sorry, becki. It´s my fault. My evil racism led to a Wutausbruch, and I am sorry that I have presented those peaceful foreigners, victims of sex-craving 13 years old white girls, as evil abusers. Can you forgive me?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oh for God's sake, stop screaming.  I have lived safely and comfortably in three Islamic countries for a total of 6 years.  These men do not represent the values of Islam.  Most of the people who emigrate to first world countries are economic immigrants. They have no stake in conversion or assimilation. They are the poorest and most poorly educated people from their own homelands. They do not represent the educated middle class.  It's  like taking the poor and uneducated people out of American ghettos and shipping them off to another country.  They are going to behave as badly there as they do here.  But they do not represent the vast majority of Americans, and you would resent it if everyone assumed they did.
> 
> Most of these people are very religious, in a fundamental, single minded way. They are either not intelligent or not educated.  They have no world view.  These men are not adhering to Islamic values, which is that women are not to be raped.  Women are to be valued and not molested.  They don't accept or understand the freedom with which modern Western women behave, so they don't treat them like they would treat a traditonal Muslim woman.
> 
> ...


Who cares, what they represent, are, and how educated they are. Its important to see, what they do. And whatever Islam is, what they do, they do it in the name of Islam. I don´t understand your point. It´s not about Islam, it´s about those criminals.



Esmeralda said:


> They are either not intelligent or not educated.


Who the hell had the criminal idea to invite those guys to Europe? What is our advatage to have them here? It´s time to correct old mistakes and get them out!


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
Muslims have a particular penchant for human trafficking. You can explain it away all you like, but that's the long and short of it.

And thanks to their influx into our country, now we're suffering an increase in human trafficking as well.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for God's sake, stop screaming.  I have lived safely and comfortably in three Islamic countries for a total of 6 years.  These men do not represent the values of Islam.  Most of the people who emigrate to first world countries are economic immigrants. They have no stake in conversion or assimilation. They are the poorest and most poorly educated people from their own homelands. They do not represent the educated middle class.  It's  like taking the poor and uneducated people out of American ghettos and shipping them off to another country.  They are going to behave as badly there as they do here.  But they do not represent the vast majority of Americans, and you would resent it if everyone assumed they did.
> ...



The British ruled, oppressed, victimized, and shit on the Indian Subcontinent for a hundred years.  It is now payback time.  I really don't have any pity for them.

As far as Germany (as I am understanding it,  you are German?): about mid-20th century, Germany invited the Turks to Germany to do all the shit work the German people didn't want to do. Essentially, your purpose was to exploit cheap Turkish labor.  It is also payback time.  Again, no pity. Deal with it.

And, btw, I don't think there is any evidence, nor any sane reason to think so, that these Oxford sex criminals raped anyone in the name of Allah.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> The British ruled, oppressed, victimized, and shit on the Indian Subcontinent for a hundred years.  It is now payback time.  I really don't have any pity for them.


Oh yeah, those evil 13 years old girls ruled, oppressed, victimized, and shit on the Indian Subcontinent for a hundred years. No pity for them!




Esmeralda said:


> TAs far as Germany (as I am understanding it,  you are German?): about mid-20th century, Germany invited the Turks to Germany to do all the shit work the German people didn't want to do. Essentially, your purpose was to exploit cheap Turkish labor.  It is also payback time.  Again, no pity. Deal with it.


Crazy. They got wages German got and did jobs Germans did.




Esmeralda said:


> And, btw, I don't think there is any evidence, nor any sane reason to think so, that these Oxford sex criminals raped anyone in the name of Allah.


[48.18] Certainly Allah was well pleased with the believers when they swore allegiance to you under the tree, and He knew what was in their hearts, so He sent down tranquility on them and rewarded them with a near victory, [48.19] And much booty that they will capture.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The British ruled, oppressed, victimized, and shit on the Indian Subcontinent for a hundred years.  It is now payback time.  I really don't have any pity for them.
> ...



I am not saying I have no pity for those 13 British girls; that is not my point, but I think you know that, if you were intellectually honest.

I have no pity for countries that used and abused other countries and then want to just walk away from it.  Whenever I mention British imperialism to British people, they say, oh, that was a long time ago: it has nothing to do with today.  Bullshit. It has everything to do with today.  Same goes for Germany: you imported cheap labor in order to exploit those people, now you are dealing with the consequences.  

I wonder how many Indian girls and women were sexually used, molested, and raped by their British rulers during the 100 years of occupation.  More than 13 I'll wager.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

The "countries" weren't abducted, raped, sold.

And I don't think there is still an active slave trade among the upper echelons of brit society...there is among the upper echelons of Muslim society.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The "countries" weren't abducted, raped, sold.
> 
> And I don't think there is still an *active slave trade among the upper echelons of brit society...there is among the upper echelons of Muslim society*.



No there is not. Such a thing does not exist.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

Yes, it does.

Of course, Muslims don't see it as such because they don't see their victims as fully human.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Of course, Muslims don't see it as such because they don't see their victims as fully human.



I have worked closely with that particular level of Muslim society for 6 years. No such thing exists. You are ignorant and worse....


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

"Muslim countries in the Middle East and north-central Africa lead the world in human trafficking, according to a new U.S. State Department report."

Breaking news! Muslim countries lead in human trafficking - Jihad Watch


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

"Of the 17 countries that were given the "Tier 3" listing reserved for the worst offenders, nine were Muslim countries or countries with a large Muslim population from these two regions. Tier 3 countries are defined as those &#8220;whose governments do not fully comply with the minimum standards" of the Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008 and "are not making significant efforts to do so.&#8221; 

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/Flash.aspx/166669


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> "Muslim countries in the Middle East and north-central Africa lead the world in human trafficking, according to a new U.S. State Department report."
> 
> Breaking news! Muslim countries lead in human trafficking - Jihad Watch



"Jihad Watch is a blog affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, which is run independently by American author Robert Spencer.[2][3][4][5][6] It has been described as one of the main homes of the anti-Islamic, right-wing counterjihad movement on the internet.[7]" Wiki

Jihad Waqtch is an anti-Islamic, right wing blog site.  Only a bigoted ignoramous would take anything they say seriously.  Israli National News is also unbiased when it comes to Muslim countries.....not.  How stupid to base your beliefs on such sites.

I've worked closely day in and day out with literally hundreds of Muslims, most from the top tier of Muslim society, including royal familes, and been in their homes and palaces dealing with them one to one.  You have probably never even been outside of the US, and you are stupid enough to read and believe bullshit published by a site such as Jihad Watch.  Enough said.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

Unfortunately for you, the information is taken from the State department. 

But you go ahead and keep up your defense of Islamic human trafficking.

"Despite the global scope of human trafficking, Muslim countries disproportionately cope with the most severe violations of human trafficking and also struggle to enforce international standards prohibiting human trafficking. 9 According to the 2010 U.S. Department of State's _Trafficking in Persons Report_, almost half of the countries experiencing the most severe violations of trafficking are Muslim countries. 10"

https://litigation-essentials.lexisnexis.com/webcd/app?action=DocumentDisplay&crawlid=1&doctype=cite&docid=39+Ga.+J.+Int'l+%26+Comp.+L.+391&srctype=smi&srcid=3B15&key=f569b446b16591048be33bcba4d45108


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> I am not saying I have no pity for those 13 British girls; that is not my point, but I think you know that, if you were intellectually honest.


This is not about 13 girls but thousands of girls abused by your friendly Muslim neighbours. Not to talk about the dark figure...




Esmeralda said:


> I have no pity for countries that used and abused other countries and then want to just walk away from it.  Whenever I mention British imperialism to British people, they say, oh, that was a long time ago: it has nothing to do with today.  Bullshit. It has everything to do with today.  Same goes for Germany: you imported cheap labor in order to exploit those people, now you are dealing with the consequences.


Wrong again. We just had more work than people. What has that to do with exploiting?




Esmeralda said:


> I wonder how many Indian girls and women were sexually used, molested, and raped by their British rulers during the 100 years of occupation.  More than 13 I'll wager.


Again, 13 is the age, I mentioned. And if you think some Muslims now may abuse British girls, because you think that Indian girls and women were abused by Brits, my answer is just this question: What´s your definition of justice?


----------



## RoadVirus (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> The British ruled, oppressed, victimized, and shit on the Indian Subcontinent for a hundred years.  It is now payback time.  I really don't have any pity for them.


It must be nice to be able to find justification for such sick crimes.

I bet you cheered on 9/11 as the WTC towers fell. After all, the US was supposivly cruel to the Middle East, so 9/11 was justified payback, right?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The British ruled, oppressed, victimized, and shit on the Indian Subcontinent for a hundred years.  It is now payback time.  I really don't have any pity for them.
> ...



I am not justifying or talking about justice or excusing anything: I am being realistic. When you do horrendous things to other people, there can be and often are consequences.  This type of thing is a consequence  of the past actions of European countries.  The terrorism the US has to deal with is a consequence of our actions and policies. That is the reality.  In the eyes of many peoples around the world, the US seems as evil to them as they do to us. If 3000 people were killed in 9/11 terrorism, how many people have been killed because of the actions, not of individuals but of US government policy, around the world?  Get a broader perspective.

"I bet you cheered on 9/11 as the WTC towers fell."  Only a sick, pathetic  mind would concieve of such an idea.  Shame on you.

I don't cheer anyone's suffering or death. But, based on what I have read on the threads on this message board, the conservatives do it all the time, with relish. When I say I have no pity, I mean I have no pity for the Western governments who occupied, oppressed and exploited people around the world for hundreds of years and are now dealing with the consequences of that.  I do not relish the suffering of any human being. 

No Man Is An Island

No man is an island,
Entire of itself.
Each is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thine own
Or of thine friend's were.
Each man's death diminishes me,
For I am involved in mankind.
Therefore, send not to know
For whom the bell tolls,
It tolls for thee. 


John Donne


----------



## Swagger (May 18, 2013)

There are four positive outcomes brought about by this verdict and other, on-going investigations into Muslim sex gangs that exclusively target white women.

Firstly, the suffering, humiliation and degredation these children have suffered has been brought to an end. And police are pursuing suspects they'd left alone for fear of being labelled a racist in the past.

Secondly, it draws the clamouring, hypocritical wailing from another form of filth: white liberals, like Esmerelda, who, desparate to win acceptance from the exotic people they've been fooled into believing they owe an apology, will turn on their own to convince their Third World buddies that they're down with the struggle.

Thirdly, it vindicates the man who was on the receiving end of the first real assault against free speech in Britain: Nick Griffin. Mr. Griffin is the leader of Britain's far-right party, the BNP, and warned against the threat of Muslim sex traffickers targeting white girls was back in 2001. And for speaking the truth, he went on trial for inciting racial hatred and was looking at seven years in a catagory A prison. Thankfully, he was found not guilty. And now his accusaers are being made to squirm after it's come to light that their 'suspect' was telling the truth all along, however uncomfortable that may have been for them and their agenda.

Lastly, but by no means least, it showcases liberal naivity and how, yet again, the asylum seekers and illegal immigrants they champion will ruthlessly betray them and pursue their own selfish agenda. They take advantage of liberals' naivity and missplaced trust, and prove once again that they're only interested in exploiting the system.


----------



## RoadVirus (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> "I bet you cheered on 9/11 as the WTC towers fell."  Only a sick, pathetic  mind would concieve of such an idea.  Shame on you.



You called this muslim rape business "payback" because of past indiscretions by Britain, so drop the fake outrage bullshit.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2013)

Swagger said:


> There are four positive outcomes brought about by this verdict and other, on-going investigations into Muslim sex gangs that exclusively target white women.
> 
> Firstly, the suffering, humiliation and degredation these children have suffered has been brought to an end. And police are pursuing suspects they'd left alone for fear of being labelled a racist in the past.
> 
> ...



I'm  not filth and I am not desparate for anyone's acceptance. I don't need it and I don't think that way and never have.  The difference between you and me is that I am not a hate monger and you are.  And you are incredibly ignorant.

And again, explain to me the difference between Ariel Castro, who is a Christian, and these men.  A sex criminal is a sex criminal.  Religion has nothing to do with it.  Explain the difference between the Ted Bundys of this world and these guys.  Explain.  Please explain it.  You don't hate Ted Bundy and other white Christian male serial rapists and killers  for being Christian and targeting vulnerable women. You don't hate Ariel Castro for being a Christian, though he also targed vulnerable women. These men also target vulnerable women. They are rapists. They are sex criminals. What they did has nothing to do with their religion.  You focus on the idea of these men's religion when you don't do that with other sex offenders.  You do that because you are a bigot and a hate monger.  You are no better that the KKK.


----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Some societies place such animals on chains linked to immovable posts out in the open sun on summer days sans provisions. If they last from moon to moon, they are set free. The catch-22 is that they're usually gone in 3 days of that kind of airing. Such treatment ensures that the necessity of doing it is rare, as in once per generation, saving countless people the grief they would have done if there were no consequences to doing such things.


You mean like the traditional Middle Eastern practice of chopping off the hands of a thief to prevent thievery? It wasn't too long ago that Europeans were doing similar things. And, of course, Americans are famous for their shoot-outs and lynchings.

I am all for the most effective methods of preventing barbarous outrages like rape. Crimes like that not only cause momentary anguish but can echo down the years with all sorts of unexpected consequences. 

I just question whether remedies which involve revenge and torture are really effective. They also can have unexpected consequences which ultimately harm society and echo down the years. Just look at Hitler's and Stalin's and Mao's (and America's) methods of dealing with "crime".



> A few years back, the state of Illinois found that 11% of the people on their death row did not do the crime for which they were accused. That's just the ones they could prove beyond a shadow of a doubt were innocent. We may not be as civil as we think in our self-assured little bubble America.


And that is just a tongue-tip taste of the evils of America's Prison Gulag system.

When a country, at any one time, has 3 million citizens -- one percent of its population -- caught in its prison system, then that is a pretty good indication that it is a profoundly sick and evil society.

*At the height of Stalin's Terror, six million people were in concentration camps or other forms of incarceration and control. Today, the United States has three millions of its citizens in various levels of its Prison Gulag system. 

Therefore, the United States is twice as good as Stalin's Russia.* · · 
.


----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> They do not represent the educated middle class. It's like taking the poor and uneducated people out of American ghettos and shipping them off to another country. They are going to behave as badly there as they do here. But they do not represent the vast majority of Americans, and you would resent it if everyone assumed they did.


 Just look at the low moral and cultural levels of the people who went out of Europe to war and convert and found colonial empires.



koshergrl said:


> Muslims have a particular penchant for human trafficking. You can explain it away all you like, but that's the long and short of it.


The Arabs have a long history of human trafficking and slavery.

But then, so do the Europeans and the Americans.
.


----------



## Meathead (May 18, 2013)

No amount of apologizing by the likes of ditzes like Esmeralda is going to hide a deep-rooted problem in a fanatic and sexually repressed Muslim world. The world should not even pretend to tolerate the intolerable and the whinny and self-righteous be damned.


----------



## numan (May 18, 2013)

'

There is certainly room for self-improvement in everybody -- including the people who are posting on this thread.
.


----------



## Meathead (May 18, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> There is certainly room for self-improvement in everybody -- including the people who are posting on this thread.
> .


Doubtless, but like mot everything else, it's a matter of degree.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2013)

Hopefully the people who are posting in this thread aren't involved in human trafficking.


----------



## Swagger (May 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Hopefully the people who are posting in this thread aren't involved in human trafficking.



Hardly. Besides, it's not like Esmeralda had any market value in the first place.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2013)

Bleipriester,

It will be nice if you can start a separate thread to propagate your Nazi agenda. I did not start this thread to push racism. There are plenty of threads on this forum where you can indulge in that sort of exercise. Please leave this thread alone. After all being a superior white person, you should be teaching us inferior darkies how to act civilized but your behavior certainly is lacking in that regard. 

---

Esmeralda,

You are unnecessarily muddying the water by bringing Indian subcontinent into the discussion. Unnecessary spinning to defend something wretched will only decrease your credibility. If Israeli media is biased then name a country whose media is not biased. Israeli media is nothing compared to some of the propaganda that come out of BBC and some other western media. Also, if you want to discuss the atrocities of Raj which is a valid topic by the way, we can start a separate thread to discuss that. Let us not clutter this thread with that stuff. 

---

Those of us who have been monitoring news outlets from UK know that forced prostitution of minors has become a serious on going issue in UK. The culprits are almost always Pakistani men with occasional mix of Arabs. 

We should be trying to answer following questions:

Why is British elite (media) so eager to label these Pakistani culprits as Asians? 
Are there not enough job opportunities other than grooming for Pakistani men in UK? 
Why does UK government shelter Islamic terrorists? 
Is the grooming issue confined to UK only or is it a problem in other European countries as well? 

I am not a moderator or anything like that but as an OP, I would request that we remain focused in our discussion as opposed to engaging in racism.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 19, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester,
> 
> It will be nice if you can start a separate thread to propagate your Nazi agenda. I did not start this thread to push racism. There are plenty of threads on this forum where you can indulge in that sort of exercise. Please leave this thread alone. After all being a superior white person, you should be teaching us inferior darkies how to act civilized but your behavior certainly is lacking in that regard.


Hmmm. Crazy.
You may consider the only reasonable consequences of these criminal actions "Nazi Agenda" and "racism" but the only thing you will accomplish with that, is that you are a racist who tries to represent my wrath about very criminal and inhuman actions and their committers as racism. You can think that you are an "inferior darky" but it is not my fault that all suspects in all such cases are what you call "inferior darkies". You know, when a rightwinger knocks out some "inferior darky´s" teeth, all politicians and medias are busy to ask what to do against "rightwing extremism", but even when "inferior darkies" occupie a whole "branche" the same people are busy to justify them and play it down.

I am not the racist, I show they are and those who want to blame it on me and other people who don´t want to take this! If anti white racism comes to me masked as anti-fascism, I pull down the mask and unveil the ugly grimace behind it!


----------



## numan (May 19, 2013)

'
Well, Bleipriester, I am not totally unsympathetic to your desire to preserve German _Kultur_ -- though I have the impression that your musical tastes do not run much to Bach, Mozart and Richard Strauss.

There was a previous effort to "Keep Germany for the Germans" -- as I recall it did not turn out too well.

I think you don't quite realize what century you are living in.

You should meditate on all the changes that occurred in Europe between 1900 and 2000, and then you should consider that the changes between 2000 and 2100 are going to be even greater. We are living in the "Global Village" -- and people even now can move from one side of the globe to the other with more ease than they could go from one side of Germany to the other in 1900.

Trying to be the Little Dutch Boy sticking his finger in the dyke is a pretty foolish game.

In a hundred  years, the world is going to be thoroughly mixed up, and a lot of interbreeding will occur. That doesn't bother me, since I know that the European racism of the last century was just part of the general nonsense of the time. Genetic research shows that, beyond literally skin-deep, all humans are the same race, and amazingly identical compared to many other species. It seems that we are all descended from about a thousand breeding individuals during an evolutionary crisis about 60,000 years ago. We almost did not make it through here!! 

We really should all look at each other as family -- brother! · · 
.


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims?
> ...



I wonder if it compares to the catholic scandal?


----------



## Sunshine (May 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims?
> ...



Link?


----------



## Sunshine (May 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



So, by your logic, if your grandmother killed my grandmother, I would be justified killing you.


----------



## Sunshine (May 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The "countries" weren't abducted, raped, sold.
> 
> And I don't think there is still an active slave trade among the upper echelons of brit society...there is among the upper echelons of Muslim society.



Slave trade is a lot of unexpected places.  I've had more patients who were forced into sex slavery that most on here would believe occurs in America.  Right now, China is a big sex slave trader,  but more they abduct women from other Asian countries to be wives for all the men they have who can't get wives due to generations of female infanticide.


----------



## Sunshine (May 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it does.
> ...



And you think they would come knock on your door and tell you.  Groovy.


----------



## Sunshine (May 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> "Muslim countries in the Middle East and north-central Africa lead the world in human trafficking, according to a new U.S. State Department report."
> 
> Breaking news! Muslim countries lead in human trafficking - Jihad Watch



Well, there you go.  You are now a racist of the highest water!


----------



## Sunshine (May 19, 2013)

In middle TN there is also a satanic cult. Don't ask, because I won't tell you, but yes, I know the name, and I know where they are.  One of their priestesses went to prison for the ritual abuse of one of my patients.  We used to get teenage girls and younger who were ritually abused.  You've never seen sick until you have dealt with that kind of abuse.


----------



## numan (May 19, 2013)

'
I remember a German friend once said to me, _sehr traurig_, "It will be a diminished world, and very sad, when there are no blond people left."

I am afraid I replied, very flippantly, "Well, there's always hair dye!" (Really, I was very prescient, since this happened many years ago, when almost no one dyed their hair.)

Perhaps I was rather mean, but what he said seemed so silly, since, a hundred years from now, the human race will be well on its way to being cyborgs, like Schwartzeneger in "Terminator", and all our present racial concerns will be laughably archaic and antique.

However, while I think racial concerns are, at best, matters of humour, I am much more concerned about cultural leveling. I do think the world will be much impoverished if the various cultures of world disappear -- especially if they are replaced by a degraded, commercialized, lowest common-denominator global prole-culture.

However, I do not think that is our fate -- at least, not completely. 

A hundred years from now, I think Germany will cover the globe -- and India will cover the globe, and China will cover the globe. National cultures will explode and be everywhere. Some, no doubt, will be ghettoes, but most, I think, will we various kinds of "communities" -- _Gemeinschäfte_ -- all side-by-side, mixing and staying apart!

The best idea the Jews ever came up with (certainly not their religion -- ugh!) was the Diaspora -- the ability to have a widely dispersed  community (which they have stupidly abandoned, whoring after the outmoded, foreign god of nationalism).

If you can imagine every nation a Diaspora, I think you will have some idea of the future -- and if you value your national culture, you won't try to close your borders, in some doomed effort to defend the Alamo, but you will work and plan to make Universal Diasporas a realizable goal.

You can, to some degree, already see the future in some places. Consider Canada. Canada has been remarkably, even amazingly, successful in accomodating many cultures and nations, in a kaleidoscope of combinations, all getting along pretty well with each other, all learning from each other, but not abandoning the essence of their cultural heritage.

One incident sums it up for me. Once, at the Vancouver Airport, a Chinese lady friend of mine noticed a very Australian lady on the telephone, visibly upset. It turned out that she had just arrived on a flight, going to visit a cousin in Texas whom she had never met. She was on the phone to the cousin, and they could not understand each other's English!! My Chinese lady friend saved the day by translating back-and-forth for them!! · · 
.


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester,
> ...



You were advocating extermination of all non-whites and their white supporters and sending their ashes back in packages to wherever they came from. Only ideology which ever proposed this idea was Nazi ideology. That is why I tagged your posts as Nazi. Not too long ago Nazi people in Germany felt the same way about Jews, Poles, Russians and anyone whom they thought was not Aryan. As a result millions of Jews and Poles were exterminated. Also lord knows how many innocent Germans had to lose their lives as well due to this bigotry. Today Nazi ideology is illegal in Germany. You should be careful about what you type unless you want German police knocking on your doors.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 19, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Well, Bleipriester, I am not totally unsympathetic to your desire to preserve German _Kultur_ -- though I have the impression that your musical tastes do not run much to Bach, Mozart and Richard Strauss.
> 
> There was a previous effort to "Keep Germany for the Germans" -- as I recall it did not turn out too well.
> ...


Sorry, when I don´t get your point. It´s still about parts of the European society, that are intolerable. Those "parts" have religios and racist justifications for their deeds. What makes me a racist by simply mentioning that?

As for playing the Little Dutch Boy, I really stopped to care about people who don´t care for me. Yeah, it is the stupid tedium, the 24h boredom in my life what makes me write here. Back to the Dutch Boy:
People just see me how they want to see me, what´s in reality, nobody cares, so I think I could be dead for 10 years and people would not even realize it busy in pointing thier fingers at me.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 19, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> You were advocating extermination of all non-whites and their white supporters and sending their ashes back in packages to wherever they came from.


Of all non-whites? Was it even about color? And why do you take it that literally and that by your own definiton? 




Vikrant said:


> Today Nazi ideology is illegal in Germany. You should be careful about what you type unless you want German police knocking on your doors.


You have no idea about German law and what is illegal in Germany. However, it is not forbidden to be a Nazi in Germany. So even if I was a Nazi, I´d have nothing to fear, as long as my swastika flag can not be seen from outside through my windows or open door 

Kidding aside. Freedom of speech reaches not as far in Germany as in the US, but the political correctness is not law here. And by the German anti-discrimination act I could sue you over your Nazi imputations.


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > You were advocating extermination of all non-whites and their white supporters and sending their ashes back in packages to wherever they came from.
> ...



 If you talk like Nazi, people will call you Nazi. I am going by what you said; you advocated indiscriminate murder of innocent people. Nazi is the only ideology I can think of which advocates such madness. 

Here you are advocating mass murder of innocent people:


> Is is well known that especially in England foreign scum is abusing native, white girls, while officials and social workers are playing it down. Some day we Europeans will send their ashes back to where they came from - in a package with those who supported them.



Here you are inciting violence against democratically elected Governments of Europe:


> Take the gun and liberate yourself from the monsters introduced by your government. Once in action, get rid of your government in one go.



Here you are wishing harm to progressive people in Europe:


> I whish the monsters would come to get them instead of their children.



Here you are implying that all foreigners in Germany/Europe crave young 13-year olds:


> No need to be sorry, becki. It´s my fault. My evil racism led to a Wutausbruch, and I am sorry that I have presented those peaceful foreigners, victims of sex-craving 13 years old white girls, as evil abusers. Can you forgive me?



Here you are implying that all muslims/colored folks are pedophiles:


> This is not about 13 girls but thousands of girls abused by your friendly Muslim neighbours. Not to talk about the dark figure...



^ These are all Nazi traits. There are lots of people who are bigots in this world but most of them do not advocate mass murder of innocent people. That is where you enter the Nazi zone.


----------



## koshergrl (May 19, 2013)

Combined with negative eugenics, the extermination of certain populations, and the legal elimination of human rights.


----------



## ThirdTerm (May 19, 2013)

British Asians are British citizens of South Asian descent and the majority of them are either Indian or Pakistanis who migrated from Kenya in the 1960s when the Kenyan government discriminated against Kenyan Asians and they could flee to the UK as British passport holders at the time until Commonwealth immigration or "coloured immigration" from former British colonies was restricted in 1972. Victims of child grooming are predominantly white (61%), reflecting the UK's demographics, but at least 5% of victims are minorities. Both whites and Asians account for around 30% of child grooming offenders and white offenders tend to perpetrate attacks in isolation (i.e. via social networking sites) while Asian offenders are often prosecuted for running prostitution rings. The police dropped the ball because all victims are abandoned children in care homes  who nobody cared about and shady corners of semi-segregated Asian communities were difficult to penetrate for social workers and police officers.



> As the Daily Mail notes, members of a sex grooming gang in Rochdale convicted and jailed for "startlingly similar offences" in 2012 were all British Asians. However, The Guardian reports that while "patchy" figures on grooming cases suggest Asian men are "disproportionately involved" compared with their numbers in the national population, many law enforcement experts say ethnicity is not the issue. They believe occupation is key. "Young vulnerable girls migrate to the night-time economy, where they come across taxi drivers and people working in takeaways, who are more likely to be Asian," one source told the paper. "It is better to focus on the professions of offenders, not their race or religion."
> Oxford grooming gang raped and beat young girls, social services and police apologise for failings | News | The Week UK


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2013)

No body wants to discuss the real issue:

Why are Pakistani men (and few Arabs) engaging in child grooming in UK but not in US or anywhere else? If this is confined to UK then there may be some underlying issues that we are failing to see. 

What is annoying is that people are wailing about Muslim presence in Europe but no one is bothering to ask why are European governments giving preference to Muslims when it comes to immigration? Why could not they give preference to Buddhists or Hindus? 

There is a substantial presence of Muslims in following countries: UK, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Netherlands, France and few more. This can only happen through deliberate efforts of respective governments. May be European governments see some benefits in bringing in Muslims as opposed to Buddhists or Hindus. What do you think?


----------



## numan (May 19, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Freedom of speech reaches not as far in Germany as in the US, but the political correctness is not law here. And by the German anti-discrimination act I could sue you over your Nazi imputations.


Good one, Bleipriester!! · · 
.


----------



## numan (May 19, 2013)

'
*Grau, teurer Freund, ist aller Theorie,
Und grün des Lebens goldner Baum.*



Bleipriester said:


> As for playing the Little Dutch Boy, I really stopped to care about people who don´t care for me. Yeah, it is the stupid tedium, the 24h boredom in my life what makes me write here. Back to the Dutch Boy:
> 
> People just see me how they want to see me, what´s in reality, nobody cares, so I think I could be dead for 10 years and people would not even realize it busy in pointing thier fingers at me.


Hmm... It sound's like there's a lot of self-pity there.

I think you must be pretty young. You don't know it, but life can get very much better.

Listen to the music of Bach -- and understand it !!

Study astronomy and physics and mathematics -- there is so much Beauty to be discovered in the world -- you can't even begin to imagine !!


----------



## numan (May 19, 2013)

'
*Kennst du das Land, wo die Zitronen blühn,
Im dunkeln Laub die Goldorangen glühn,
Ein sanfter Wind vom blauen Himmel weht,
Die Myrte still und hoch der Lorbeer steht?
Kennst du es wohl? Dahin!
Dahin möcht' ich mit dir,
O mein Geliebter, ziehn. 

Kennst du das Haus? Auf Säulen ruht sein Dach,
Es glänzt der Saal, es schimmert das Gemach,
Und Marmorbilder stehn und sehn mich an:
Was hat man dir, du armes Kind, getan?
Kennst du es wohl? Dahin!
Dahin möcht' ich mit dir,
O mein Beschützer, ziehn. *

*TO GO YOU KNOW NOT WHERE, TAKE THE PATH YOU DO NOT KNOW.*

.


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2013)

Media's job is to accurately report a news. Sometimes this involves description of the perpetrators. If the perpetrator is Pakistani, the news media should say so. If the perpetrator is Bangladeshi, the news media should say so. There is no need to lump all Asians together. This is disingenuous and bizarre way of reporting the news to say the least.

Here is what I am trying to find out. Why does UK offer refuge to criminal elements from all over the globe? What is the benefit? Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> No body wants to discuss the real issue:
> 
> Why are Pakistani men (and few Arabs) engaging in child grooming in UK but not in US or anywhere else? If this is confined to UK then there may be some underlying issues that we are failing to see.
> 
> ...



What do I think? I think you're talking absolute bullshit.


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tu2eZpA4yo]The Beatles "I'm so tired" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ3Px5FCJls]The Beatles Sexy Sadie WITH LYRICS -COMPLETE ENDING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2013)

This woman is the mother of Akhtar and Anjum Dogar, two of the scum that formed the Oxford paedophile gang. She says that her sons are innocent and that it's all the fault of the girls they abused. Yeh, right. Both found guilty of multiple counts of rape, arranging child prostitution and trafficking a child for sexual exploitation and they're innocent!  Fucking amazing! This disgusting excuse for womanhood must share the blame for not raising her scum offspring to respect both the law of the land and women. Now that her picture is public maybe she'll come to be taught the error of her ways.







> *Mother of Oxford grooming sex gang pair blames their VICTIMS: She says schoolgirls 'should have been playing with toys'*
> 
> The mother of two members of the Oxford child sex abuse gang has blamed the schoolgirls for the ordeal they suffered, saying they were having sex at the age of ten instead of playing with toys.
> 
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2013)

Colin said:


> This woman is the mother of Akhtar and Anjum Dogar, two of the scum that formed the Oxford paedophile gang. She says that her sons are innocent and that it's all the fault of the girls they abused. Yeh, right. Both found guilty of multiple counts of rape, arranging child prostitution and trafficking a child for sexual exploitation and they're innocent!  Fucking amazing! This disgusting excuse for womanhood must share the blame for not raising her scum offspring to respect both the law of the land and women. Now that her picture is public maybe she'll come to be taught the error of her ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find!  I suspect she's lookin for a bookin out of the country asap.    to some innocent country like Pakistan..


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > This woman is the mother of Akhtar and Anjum Dogar, two of the scum that formed the Oxford paedophile gang. She says that her sons are innocent and that it's all the fault of the girls they abused. Yeh, right. Both found guilty of multiple counts of rape, arranging child prostitution and trafficking a child for sexual exploitation and they're innocent!  Fucking amazing! This disgusting excuse for womanhood must share the blame for not raising her scum offspring to respect both the law of the land and women. Now that her picture is public maybe she'll come to be taught the error of her ways.
> ...



For once I find myself of approving of sharia law in her case. Something like stoning would seem appropriate.


----------



## koshergrl (May 20, 2013)

By sharia law no crimes were committed.


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2013)

No doubt she believes every bit as sincerely in her faith as does KG.  Aint religion wonderful?


----------



## koshergrl (May 20, 2013)

I have yet to condone rape and kidnapping, Huggs. Sorry to disappoint you. Nor were my sons raised to abuse women and girls and view that as their *right* as Christian men.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> No body wants to discuss the real issue


Complaining of this while making Nazi imputations doesn´t increase your credibility. One more stupid Nazi imputation directed to me and you guest at my ignore list by the way.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2013)

numan said:


> Hmm... It sound's like there's a lot of self-pity there.


To be surrounded only by complacent maniacs, whose only goal is to make my life impossible and hellish while they suggest to help me out of it makes clear to me that self-pity is the only pity I get.




numan said:


> I think you must be pretty young. You don't know it, but life can get very much better.


Yeah, I push a button and life improves. If things would be that easy, I´d have a great life.




numan said:


> Listen to the music of Bach -- and understand it !!


You first try to understand this, then we can talk:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSSbxQq05xM"]Die Lunikoff Verschwörung - Frei geboren - Frei sterben - YouTube[/ame]




numan said:


> Study astronomy and physics and mathematics -- there is so much Beauty to be discovered in the world -- you can't even begin to imagine !!


Interesting point. Unfortunately, I have to break free from my administrative control unit first.


----------



## numan (May 20, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Study astronomy and physics and mathematics -- there is so much Beauty to be discovered in the world -- you can't even begin to imagine !!
> ...


There! You see! Some Germans do have a sense of humour !!

*TO GO YOU KNOW NOT WHERE, TAKE THE PATH YOU DO NOT KNOW*

.


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I have yet to condone rape and kidnapping, Huggs. Sorry to disappoint you. Nor were my sons raised to abuse women and girls and view that as their *right* as Christian men.



Aren't YOU the enlightened one !!!  Christians were burning supposed witches at the stake and hanging said peeps that were under the control or influence of the devil just a few generations ago.  Oh ya..but that was a different Christianity right ???  Mormans still excommunicate those that challenge thier wacky beliefs and still turn a blind eye to what normal people would call rape.

If these illegal and immoral practices hadn't been removed from todays Christian religions in an attempt to make them PC then if there was TRUE religious freedom here they would still be proudly continuing in those practices.  It is true that Muslim rituals are more bloody than Christian ones in this day and age.  If ya go back 500 years ..only 25% of the history of Christianity I would say that both religions were run by gouls.


----------



## Vikrant (May 20, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > No body wants to discuss the real issue
> ...



Just a minor nit pick: none of the Nazi imputations were stupid. However, I would like you to know that I do not derive any pleasure in calling you Nazi because if you are a Nazi then that means we have one more person in this world who needs to be dragged out of darkness and shown the light.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Just a minor nit pick: none of the Nazi imputations were stupid. However, I would like you to know that I do not derive any pleasure in calling you Nazi because if you are a Nazi then that means we have one more person in this world who needs to be dragged out of darkness and shown the light.


Don´t play the reasonable man. You try morbidly to brand me.

At first you refused to reply to that...



Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > You  were advocating extermination of all non-whites and their white  supporters and sending their ashes back in packages to wherever they  came from.
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Today Nazi ideology is illegal in Germany. You should be careful about  what you type unless you want German police knocking on your doors.
> ...






...and here you are not even able to understand my irony in your drooling desire to point at me, as well as you interpret my other quotes just like you want to, shmock:



Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Here you are implying that all foreigners in Germany/Europe crave young 13-year olds:
> ...



Stop it!


----------



## numan (May 21, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> ...and here you are not even able to understand my irony....


Bleipriester, don't expect Americans to understand irony -- particularly German irony!! · · 
.

*Raffiniert ist der Herr Gott, aber boshaft ist er nicht.*
---Albert Einstein

.


----------



## koshergrl (May 21, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Just a minor nit pick: none of the Nazi imputations were stupid. However, I would like you to know that I do not derive any pleasure in calling you Nazi because if you are a Nazi then that means we have one more person in this world who needs to be dragged out of darkness and shown the light.
> ...


 
Why am I reminded of this when I see you and numan post:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3OvjeVYX_U"]Rotkäpchen Ultimatum Hänsel und Grätel.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## numan (May 21, 2013)

'

Ah! Koshergrl has arrived!! Now all the mysteries will be explained!!

If we have faith. · · 

.


----------



## koshergrl (May 21, 2013)

No faith required, I will explain everything whether you want it or not.


----------



## numan (May 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No faith required, I will explain everything whether you want it or not.


Is that like going to Texas?
.


----------



## Beria (May 21, 2013)

A dose of lead each !


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Just a minor nit pick: none of the Nazi imputations were stupid. However, I would like you to know that I do not derive any pleasure in calling you Nazi because if you are a Nazi then that means we have one more person in this world who needs to be dragged out of darkness and shown the light.
> ...



Are you denying that you advocated mass murders of "them" aka muslims? You also mentioned something like "dark figure" aka dark skinned people. As I said earlier, I will be happy to learn that you are not a Nazi because world will be a better place with one less Nazi.


----------



## numan (May 22, 2013)

'
I think that even the so-called Nazi skinheads in Germany are not real Nazis (for one thing, it would require too much discipline and self-control !). Also, even the most uneducated Germans have some awareness of the evils the Nazis brought to Germany. I don't think they want to go back there again!! Of course, it doesn't mean that the skinheads can't be unpleasant, barbarous fools in their own right!!

Many of them, no doubt, are aware that they are caught up in a new type of totalitarian society that is both more intrusive and more sophisticated than the tyrannies of the past. They may have a curious nostalgia for a time in which the totalitarianism was much simpler. Alas, there may have been more breathing room in the Nazi Time, but it was also much cruder and more obviously violent.

As for Bleipriester, he may be rather confused and morose -- but that, after all, is the birthright of any German!! 

You must realize his postings are very heavy with Germanic irony, which may not be very obvious to one who is not to the manner born.
.


----------



## Vikrant (May 23, 2013)

^ I am glad it was all irony.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

numan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ...and here you are not even able to understand my irony....
> ...


I cannot agree with you in that point. What has the general understanding of irony to do with the nationality?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 23, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Are you denying that you advocated mass murders of "them" aka muslims?


Oh, yes, I am! I don´t know how you draw your conclusions.




Vikrant said:


> You also mentioned something like "dark figure" aka dark skinned people.



Are you really a native English speaking person? If yes, you nevertheless should visit an English course and learn some vocabulary. One forst step: Dark Figure:

"The *dark figure of (or for) crime* is a term employed by criminologists and sociologists to describe the amount of unreported or undiscovered crime, which calls into question the reliability of official crime statistics."
Dark figure of crime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But maybe you just skipped school and joined the Black Panthers, who knows, man! Instead of your language they teached you that all whites natively hate "darkies" and advocate their elimination.




Vikrant said:


> As I said earlier, I will be happy to learn that you are not a Nazi because world will be a better place with one less Nazi.


Seen global, the world is a very crappy place already...


----------



## numan (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> I cannot agree with you in that point. What has the general understanding of irony to do with the nationality?


Good grief, Bleipriester, _EVERYTHING!!_

As a native Californian, raised surrounded by the "dark figures" of Hollywood and the crudities of American brainwashing, irony for me most naturally involves, with a straight face, piling one outrageous statement upon another, until they all collapse like a mountain avalanche on those who don't understand the humour.

At the other extreme, English humour reaches its apotheosis when it is not understood at all, except by the ironist himself and, perhaps, a few choice intelligences.

Germanic humour (with some sterling exceptions, like Christian Morgenstern)  tends to be ponderous, slow-moving and comprehensive. The flighty English mind, in general, does not have the patience or depth to understand it.

One of my favourite examples of German humour and irony is the short story, "The Universal Library," by Kurd Laßwitz, from just over a hundred years ago. You can find it here:

*Die Universalbibliothek*

Ah! If those super-refined and sophisticated spirits had only known what was going to happen to their beloved German culture !! 

I don't know why people like you worry about the fate of Europe. European civilization ended in 1914. We all are like people living in the Dark Ages, in the ruins of Rome after its collapse in 476 AD. Perhaps there is a new civilization that will arise on the ashes of ours, but we barbarians shall not live to see it.

.


----------



## Vikrant (May 23, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Are you denying that you advocated mass murders of "them" aka muslims?
> ...



Making sense out of your posts was a daunting task. As I said, I am glad you are not proposing mass murder of innocent humans just because of their skin color. 

No, English is not my first language. I commend you for noticing that.


----------



## numan (May 24, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> No, English is not my first language. I commend you for noticing that.


Well, I didn't notice it, and I usually pick up on linguistic anomalies. 

If English is  not your native language, then I must commend you for your command of the language.
.


----------



## Vikrant (May 24, 2013)

^ Thanks for the compliment! I have been in the US for about 20 years or so. This gave me plenty of opportunity to learn the language.


----------

